# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Á >  Hành trình chinh phục ngọn núi lửa thần tiên ở Indonesia

## hangnt

*Nếu bạn là người thích núi, hãy lên ngay kế hoạch một chuyến đi khoảng 5 ngày và không tốn nhiều tiền đến Bromo và Ijen ở Indonesia.*

Lâu nay, du lịch Indonesia bị "đóng đinh" với địa điểm Bali. Nhiều người biết tới đất nước vạn đảo chỉ qua hòn đảo tuyệt đẹp này. Thế nhưng, Indonesia còn rất nhiều điểm đến thú vị và huyền bí khác đang chờ bạn khám phá. Do vị trí gần Việt Nam, du khách không cần xin visa, bạn có thể dễ dàng lên kế hoạch khám phá các danh thắng tại đây cho mùa hè này.

Núi Bromo và núi lửa Ijen nằm ở phía đông đảo Java, thuộc cách đảo Bali khoảng hơn 400 km. Hai địa điểm này có thời tiết đẹp và rất thuận tiện để di chuyển, bạn có thể kết hợp với hành trình du lịch Bali.

*Đi vào thời điểm nào*

Bạn nên kiểm tra kỹ về thời tiết trước khi bắt đầu hành trình. Mùa đẹp để du lịch đến hai địa điểm là khoảng tháng 6 đến tháng 9 hàng năm. Mùa mưa sẽ làm cho hành trình của bạn khó khăn rất nhiều. Bạn cũng nên xem trước nếu núi lửa có phun nhiều khói vào thời gian đó không, vì điều này sẽ ảnh hưởng rất nhiều đến vấn đề an toàn của chuyến đi cũng như việc bạn tận hưởng cảnh vật.


*Máy bay*

Bạn sẽ bay đến thành phố Suyabaya, đây là thành phố lớn thứ hai tại Indonesia sau thủ đô Jarkata. Hiện tại chưa có chuyến bay thẳng từ TP HCM hay Hà Nội đến Suyabaya, mà thường phải chọn Singapore, thủ đô Kular Lumpur của Malaysia hay Hong Kong làm điểm trung chuyển.

*Nên đi những đâu*

Do địa điểm giữa các nơi đi khá xa nhau, lại toàn địa hình đồi núi, nên sẽ thuận tiện nhất nếu bạn đặt tour. Tour ở đây bao gồm một chiếc xe riêng, ăn sáng, tiền khách sạn và vé vào cổng tại các địa điểm. Bạn sẽ phải tự bỏ tiền ăn trưa, ăn tối và tiền tip cho các tour guide.

Tuy nhiên, tour này có rất nhiều ưu điểm vì người lái xe không chỉ thông thạo địa hình mà còn biết rất nhiều nơi ăn rẻ, ngon và đúng chất địa phương. Họ sẽ còn giới thiệu cho bạn nhiều hướng dẫn viên nhiệt tình và có nhiều kinh nghiệm. Càng đi đông người thì tour sẽ càng rẻ.

*Núi lửa Ijen*


Núi lửa Ijen được coi là "ngọn lửa xanh" của du lịch Indonesia. Để bắt đầu hành trình này, bạn sẽ phải thức dậy lúc 0h30. Đoạn đường lên núi rất dốc và khó đi, nên bạn sẽ phải chuẩn bị sẵn sàng về thể lực. Mặc dù đi liên tục 3 tiếng trong bóng đêm nhưng du khách sẽ không phải lo vì sẽ được phát đèn pin và nếu đi vào mùa đẹp thì sẽ được ngắm bầu trời đầy sao tuyệt đẹp. Hơn nữa, khi vào mùa du lịch, đường lên núi vào ban đêm sẽ "đông vui như trẩy hội", đem đến trải nghiệm thích thú.

Càng đến gần với hồ Ijen, du khách sẽ lại càng ngửi thấy mùi lưu huỳnh càng đậm đặc giống "mùi trứng thối". Trải qua tiếp một đoạn đường đầy đá đi xuống dưới hồ, bạn sẽ thấy được "ngọn lửa xanh", là nơi công nhân ở đây khai thác lưu huỳnh.

Du khách thường phải đợi thêm một tiếng nữa trong bóng tối để chứng kiến cảnh tượng thần tiên khi mặt trời ló rạng làm bừng lên vạn vật xung quanh. Dưới ánh nắng bình mình, hồ Ijen mang một màu xanh ngọc bích, làn khói hơi vàng lan toả ra xung quanh, cùng với núi đá trắng bao phủ xung quanh sẽ làm bạn quên đi hết mệt mỏi của hành trình vừa rồi.

Do một số quy định về an toàn, bạn sẽ không được đi xuống gần dưới hồ nhưng có thể đứng từ trên cao để ghi lại nhiều hình ảnh đẹp.

*Núi Bromo*


Hành trình ngắm mặt trời mọc ở núi Bromo sẽ không gian nan nhiều bằng hành trình ngắm Ijen, nhưng bạn cũng phải thức dậy sớm, khoảng 2h30 sáng và ngồi xe jeep lên chỗ xem bình minh. Bạn lưu ý đây là vùng núi nên sẽ rất lạnh, do vậy cần mặc đủ quần áo ấm.

Khi mặt trời lên, du khách sẽ "không thể tin vào mắt mình" khi chứng kiến những ngọn núi lửa hùng vĩ chụm vào nhau, từ từ hiện ra trong ánh nắng bình minh.

*Núi lửa Bromo*

Sau khi ngắm xong bình minh, bạn sẽ tiếp tục hành trình đến sa mạc cát và lên đến miệng núi lửa Bromo. Nếu đi vào mùa thời tiết đẹp, bạn sẽ thấy được bầu trời xanh ngắt đẹp ngỡ ngàng. Hiện tại núi lửa này vẫn đang hoạt động, và lần gần nhất núi lửa này phun là vào năm 2015. Theo người dân ở đây, có thể lần tới núi lửa sẽ phun vào năm 2020.


*Một số lưu ý khác:*

- Thời tiết ở vùng núi lạnh so với Việt Nam, do đó bạn cần mang theo áo khoác ấm, khăn choàng cổ và bao tay, nếu không mang thì có thể thuê ở một số khách sạn.

- Ở vùng núi này khá hẻo lánh, nên tốt nhất là bạn hãy đổi tiền ở ngay sân bay và có thể đổi dư. Khi về nếu còn thừa thì vẫn có thể đổi tiền sang USD ngay tại sân bay.

- Ngoài ra, bạn nhớ mang theo một đôi giày tốt, một ít bánh kẹo để bổ sung năng lượng vì leo núi rất mệt.

- Ổ cắm ở Indonesia khác với ở Việt Nam, nên bạn nhớ mang theo đầu chuyển đổi trước khi đi du lịch.

_Theo ngoisao_

----------

